# Canadian Energy Services and Technology Corp (CEU)



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

CANADIAN ENERGY SERVICES & TECHNOLOGY CORP. ANNOUNCES RECORD RESULTS FOR THE 1ST QUARTER 2014, DECLARES INCREASED DIVIDEND, AND WILL SEEK SHAREHOLDER APPROVAL FOR A THREE FOR ONE STOCK SPLIT

Canadian Energy Services & Technology Corp. has released its financial and operating results for the three months ended March 31, 2014. Further, CES announced today that it will pay a cash dividend of 7.5 cents per common share on June 13, 2014, to the shareholders of record at the close of business on May 30, 2014, representing an increased dividend of 0.5 cent per common share, or 7 per cent, to the monthly dividend. This is the 10th dividend increase implemented by CES since converting to a corporate structure on Jan. 1, 2010. In addition, the board of directors of CES has resolved to seek the approval of the shareholders for a three-for-one stock split of the common shares at the annual general meeting of the corporation scheduled for June 19, 2014.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

CANADIAN ENERGY SERVICES & TECHNOLOGY CORP. ANNOUNCES RESULTS FOR THE SECOND QUARTER 2014 AND DECLARES INCREASED CASH DIVIDEND

Canadian Energy Services & Technology Corp. has released its financial and operating results for the three and six months ended June 30, 2014. Further, CES announced today that it will pay a cash dividend of $0.0275 per common share on September 15, 2014 to the shareholders of record at the close of business on August 29, 2014, representing an increased dividend of $0.0025 per common share or 10% to the monthly dividend. This is the eleventh dividend increase implemented by CES since converting to a corporate structure on January 1, 2010 and the third dividend increase in fiscal 2014.

CES is very optimistic about the growth prospects of its business for the remainder of 2014 and into 2015, and continues to make significant strides in advancing its strategic vision of being a leading provider of technically advanced consumable chemical solutions throughout the full life cycle of the oilfield.

CES generated revenue of $189.8 million during the three months ended June 30, 2014, compared to $130.7 million for the three months ended June 30, 2013, an increase of $59.1 million or 45%. Year-to-date, revenue totaled $421.1 million, compared to $280.0 million for the six months ended June 30, 2013, representing an increase of $141.1 million or 50% on a year-over-year basis. EBITDAC(1) for the three months ended June 30, 2014, was $31.4 million as compared to $17.2 million for the three months ended June 30, 2013, representing an increase of $14.2 million or 83%. CES recorded EBITDAC per share of $0.15 ($0.15 diluted) for the three months ended June 30, 2014 versus EBITDAC per share of $0.09 ($0.09 diluted) in 2013, an increase of 67% (67% diluted). For the six month period ended June 30, 2014, EBITDAC totalled $74.9 million as compared to $40.7 million in 2013, representing an increase of $34.2 million or 84%. Year-to-date, CES recorded EBITDAC per share of $0.37 ($0.35 diluted) versus EBITDAC per share of $0.22 ($0.22 diluted) in 2013, an increase of 68% (59% diluted). For both the three and six months ended June 30, 2014, and as detailed below, all facets of the business in Canada and the US have made positive contributions to revenue and EBITDAC.


----------

